# papers



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

hey guys, with winter approaching i want to get in the practice of keeping good papers and records. I usually do very well in the winter, even though i work solo with my shovel and walkbehind spreader i average up to $300 a winter. that is without advertising also. this year i plan to advertise, and add my tractor with plow to the lineup, and possibly one helper. I feel it is important to start working with papers and everything as soon as possible.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Scottie - I hope that's a typo, 'cause I sure hope I make more than $300 this winter!  

Organization & record keeping are important - especially at tax time.  Also, records of snow accumulation, times out to plow etc can help with estimating in the future. And it's important to know how much money went out and how much came in - hopefully the amount coming IN is greater than the amount going OUT!

As the original "kid with the messy desk" back in school, keeping things organized is something I have to remind myself to do - business fundamentals was definitely one of my "weaker" subjects!


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

i am 15, and havent done any advertising the past years. also here snow is not a common thing,and im in school, but if im home, and its snowing, im shoveling. this year i will most likely be doing advertising a little bit, but for the amount of snow we get here and not doing advertising is darn good. is anyone willing to share there forms?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Everyone starts in the business somehow. Either get computer program or a set of carbon copy forms to do your billing. Keep track of all expenses.


----------

